# IVA - Inova Resources



## J.B.Nimble (9 December 2008)

Holy cow…! This morning’s announcement made me choke on my cornies…  67m at 1.28% Mo, 29.2 g/t Re and 0.13% Cu including *10m at 6.73% Mo*, 150g/t Re and 0.52% Cu. Compare that with the 0.065% Mo grades at MOL’s Spinifex ridge. These are stunning grades seldom seen in Moly. The rhenium is interesting too – current price of 350 US$/oz puts it a shade under half the price of gold and makes these Re hits very worthwhile. Moly price may have tanked recently but the grades in these first 20 holes would put them well in front of most existing producers. It is good enough to have them launching straight in to scoping study work for a 500,000T per year underground operation at the Merlin prospect. 

FWIW these guys are the Australian vehicle for TSX listed Ivanhoe Mines – a pretty substantial player. IVA listed on ASX in August, have 70mill cash (at end of September), and a market cap of 100mill (at 32 cents). 

Their projects are a cluster of interesting copper prospects in the Cloncurry region for total resource 3.1MT Cu and 5.1 Moz gold .
Mt Elliot  	2.3MT Cu, 4.3 Moz gold  (0.5%Cu and 0.3g/t gold grades)
Mount Dore 	480kT Cu	(0.6% Cu grade)
Starra Line	274kT Cu, 809koz gold  (0.9% Cu and 0.8g/t gold)
But for now let’s leave the copper and gold for another day – there’s a moly mine to be built.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 December 2008)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

$2 / share, gee whiz what a rip off.

 Good intersected grades for molybdenum.Interesting that they say Starra Line would be the closest to production and 2 years away at the earliest.Maybe the metals market will be in strong demand again by then.Usual story, burn through the seed funds and then dilute share numbers with another raising.

Good pass the parcel till things fine up IMO.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (16 January 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Some good price action following the latest announcement and resulting media interest. No question that the Mt Elliot copper prospect is pretty good but those spectacular moly grades at the Merlin prospect have this one filed under H for hold...   

MINING billionaire Robert Friedland's Ivanhoe Australia is fast becoming a company to watch.

It has significant copper drilling results thought to rival Australia's massive diversified mines.

The company's stock jumped 11 per cent to 40c yesterday after chief executive Peter Reeve released drilling results from the Swan zone at its Mount Elliott project in northwest Queensland. 

He said one of the drill holes had intersected 342m at 1.53 per cent copper. 

"This is an outstanding result and is well above expectations," Mr Reeve said. 

UBS analyst Jo Battershill said 1.53 per cent copper equalled the best sections in OZ Minerals' flagship Prominent Hill copper-gold mine in South Australia. 

"These are very encouraging results and some of the best drill results we have seen in Australia in the last couple of years," Mr Battershill said. 

"Ivanhoe have historically done well to identify potential sources of very large deposits, which they aim to drill out to discover how big it is, instead of jumping into early mine development." 

Mr Battershill said that now was a terrible time to be announcing good news because of the difficult market. 

But he said that Ivanhoe's previous big discovery, last December, also had the potential to be a significant find. 

Ivanhoe revealed what it called a "company-changing" molybdenum and rhenium discovery in Queensland in December. 

At the time it said recent drilling at its Mount Dore project at its Cloncurry tenements in northwestern Queensland had discovered and confirmed a significant zone of high-grade molybdenum and rhenium mineralisation. 

It is understood that the drill results on the project indicate that the resource could have at least 13 million tonnes of molybdenum, and could be worth more than $US5 billion ($7.4 billion). 

The unexpected discovery, which the company is calling the Merlin project, has become its top priority. Mt Elliott was originally the cornerstone project. 

Ivanhoe has tenements covering 2250sqkm in the Mount Isa-Cloncurry mineral district in Queensland. 

"I don't think people often understand the molybdenum market well but these were exceptionally high-grade results on any world standard," Mr Battershill said. 

"Ivanhoe is well-positioned for any positive turn in the market. 

"They can push to the stages of pre-feasibility studies on potentially significantly sized projects." 

Mr Reeve said he was pleased the company was not in production yet because the tight credit conditions and falling commodity prices had sent some miners to the wall. 

"It is a terrible time for some with the metal prices down and input costs still high," he said. 

"Input costs will eventually fall, though, and we are cashed up with $70 million in the bank. 

"We have development plans in place and are working towards building up our resources." 

Canada-based Ivanhoe Mines owns 80 per cent of Ivanhoe Australia.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,24913762-5005200,00.html


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 January 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



J.B.Nimble said:


> Some good price action following the latest announcement and resulting media interest. No question that the Mt Elliot copper prospect is pretty good but those spectacular moly grades at the Merlin prospect have this one filed under H for hold...
> 
> MINING billionaire Robert Friedland's Ivanhoe Australia is fast becoming a company to watch.
> 
> ...




Impressive announcement today. Good for them they are just exploring and not producing at the present time in Qld.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (8 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

We've been a bit quiet lately but a bit of news...


> London, 06 March 2009 - Ivanhoe Australia Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Ivanhoe Mines Ltd of Canada, has applied to join the MMTA (Minor Metals Trade Association), the MMTA said on Friday.
> 
> The company has a molybdenum and rhenium development project in Queensland, Australia. It expects rhenium production to commence within two years.
> 
> The MMTA is a UK-based industry body, comprised of traders, producers and consumers of minor metals. Its membership comprises over 120 companies from 30 countries, accounting for $10-15 billion a year in minor metals trade.




Interesting view on outlook for moly prices...


> London, 04 March 2009 - The global molybdenum market is expected to register a surplus of 10 million pounds this year, although this could be wiped out if Chinese production growth is less than expected, Douglas Horn, analyst at consultants CPM Group said on Wednesday.
> 
> In a broad annual market of 460 million pounds, this is a manageable surplus, which suggests an average price of between $10.50/11.00 for molybdenum oxide (MO3) this year, rising to $16 next year and over $20 in 2011, he said at at a conference organised by the LME and Metal-Pages.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (8 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



> MO3 is currently languishing around $8.50/9.00 a pound, close to its lowest since June 2004, having collapsed from early-September 2008 levels of some $32 a pound.



No wonder the likes of KMN have been smashed. Can we assume prices are going to really steady and continue up? I am sure that the BRIC story is just taking a short term hit in the early stages of a long term bull. Metals will be in demand once again. How long? 2-6 years? If companies like this can stay solvent in the immediate future they may represent a significant growth opportunity once the dust settles. Maybe.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (8 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



kennas said:


> No wonder the likes of KMN have been smashed. Can we assume prices are going to really steady and continue up? I am sure that the BRIC story is just taking a short term hit in the early stages of a long term bull. Metals will be in demand once again. How long? 2-6 years? If companies like this can stay solvent in the immediate future they may represent a significant growth opportunity once the dust settles. Maybe.




The crash in moly contract prices was brutal but the Merlin prospect is attractive even at these prices. The grades are exceptional. The speculation on a possible 5bill in ground value was based on post crash prices. With 70mill cash at the start of the year they are fairly well placed to chase this through towards development. If prices do recover this will mint cash.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

IVA seem to be still hitting some good grades and in the news again.

312m on issue at .70 = $218m MC.

From last presentation (bit old)

♦ Targeting copper, gold and uranium mineralisation
♦ 100% interest in 2,315km² tenements (including application)
♦ Iron Oxide Copper Gold (IOCG) System typically large scale, extensive depth
and polymetallic
– Examples are Ernest Henry, Olympic Dam and Prominent Hill
♦ *Global Resources total 3.1 Mt copper and 5.1 Mozs gold*
♦ Principal IAL 100% projects have significant resources:
– Mount Elliott; 2.3 Mt copper, 4.3 Mozs gold
– Mount Dore; 480,000 tonnes copper
– Starra Line; 274,000 tonnes copper, 809,000 ozs gold
♦ All the key projects are on granted mining licences
♦ Uranium prospects, 220 targets and an evolving molybdenum story
♦ Cash position $70.2 million end September Quarter
♦ 19.9% interest in Exco

Cash must be down a bit from there.

This was before the massive Mo hits.

Looks prospective.

Nice break up a few days ago.


*Ivanhoe drill finds highest grade molybdenum *
Sarah-Jane Tasker | March 25, 2009 
Article from:  The Australian 

ROBERT Friedland's Ivanhoe Australia has confirmed it has recorded the highest grade of molybdenum in the world at its flagship Queensland project.

Chief executive Peter Reeve revealed yesterday the company had received "significant" results from 75 of the 90 drill holes at its Merlin Project, on its Cloncurry tenements in northwestern Queensland. 

He said results at the Merlin Project indicated it was the highest grade source of rhenium and molybdenum anywhere in the world. "These results are outstanding. This is one of the best discoveries in Australia in a long time," he said. 

"It is hard to look at these results and not say that we have a viable project." 

Shares in Ivanhoe, which listed on the Australian Securities Exchange in August, jumped 12.9per cent to 70c after the announcement. 

The company said recent drilling had defined the highest-grade zone encountered so far, and were even better than initial results released in December, when it announced it had made a "company changing" discovery. 

Molybdenum gives steel its strength. Rhenium is a rare metal used in molybdenum-based alloys for aircraft turbine blades and petroleum-forming catalysts. 

UBS analyst Jo Battershill confirmed the results were some of the highest recorded. 

"It's incredible. The core is unlike anything else I've ever seen before," Mr Battershill said. 

It is understood that drill results indicated that there could be 15 million tonnes of molybdenum, worth more than $US5billion. Ivanhoe, 80 per cent owned by Canada-based Ivanhoe Mines, will do studies to get the mine into production.


----------



## Trevor_S (25 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



kennas said:


> – Examples are Ernest Henry, Olympic Dam and Prominent Hill
> ♦ *Global Resources total 3.1 Mt copper and 5.1 Mozs gold*
> ♦ Principal IAL 100% projects have significant resources:
> – Mount Elliott; 2.3 Mt copper, 4.3 Mozs gold
> ...




I worked there from 1987 - 1994.  Mt Dore is so low grade they engineers suggested a leaching process and cracking the ground using nukes was the only solution in getting the Cu out.  Mt Elliott had been mined in the 1900's and then again in the middle 1990's, I worked on it as well.  Starra, we mined the ying yang (underground open stopeing and open cut) out of that and took the best bits.  Starra (Selwyn Mine) was the first, long before Osborne, Cannington, Ernst Henery etc which are all within cooee of Selwyn (Starra/Mt Dore) which led the way in terms of opening the area to mining. 

I was out there on a motorbike tour of outback Qld back two years ago, one of the Geo's that was out there when I was there was working for Ivanhoe.  That placed has been swiss cheesed with drill holes.



kennas said:


> He said results at the Merlin Project indicated it was the highest grade source of rhenium and molybdenum anywhere in the world. "These results are outstanding. This is one of the best discoveries in Australia in a long time," he said.




Which is  interesting.  We were looking for Cu/Au only.  Though just up the road, one of the largest Ag nuggets ever was found from memory.  The area (especially around Kuridalla / Mt Elliott) is steeped in mining history.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



Trevor_S said:


> Which is  interesting.  We were looking for Cu/Au only.  Though just up the road, one of the largest Ag nuggets ever was found from memory.  The area (especially around Kuridalla / Mt Elliott) is steeped in mining history.



Focus seems to have shifted short term to the Mo/Re find. Sounds pretty spectacular. Requires Mo price to lift a bit to gain more interest I think. Blows KMN's Kalman deposit out of the water.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (25 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



kennas said:


> Focus seems to have shifted short term to the Mo/Re find. Sounds pretty spectacular. Requires Mo price to lift a bit to gain more interest I think. Blows KMN's Kalman deposit out of the water.




Tons of interest today. Got in to this after choking on my cornies at the top of this thread - my best trade of the year. The grades are money making territory in any market. To put it in terms of more common commodities - moly grades of 1.4% are roughly equivalent to 7% copper at $8.8/lb and $1.8/lb respectively, and rhenium at 20 g/t is equivalent to around 7 g/t of gold. Very rich grades in anyones language...


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



J.B.Nimble said:


> Tons of interest today. Got in to this after choking on my cornies at the top of this thread - my best trade of the year. The grades are money making territory in any market. To put it in terms of more common commodities - moly grades of 1.4% are roughly equivalent to 7% copper at $8.8/lb and $1.8/lb respectively, and rhenium at 20 g/t is equivalent to around 7 g/t of gold. Very rich grades in anyones language...



Thanks for putting in perspective JBN.

Yes, a little interest today.

Nice work!!!



Another stock that if you had your eye on the ball during the recent oversold nature of the market could have made a motza!

I'm actually hoping we see that again, I have too much in cash and have missed most of the gains I think.


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Seems to have been re-rated slightly.

Well done to those in from early on, or long term believers.

I wonder when profit takers, um, take profits. 

Surely can't just keep going verticle. Or can it?


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Simply stunning. Up another 25% this morning. Incredible. Gobsmacked. One of those outliers you just dream of. Well done JBN!


----------



## J.B.Nimble (30 March 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



kennas said:


> Simply stunning. Up another 25% this morning. Incredible. Gobsmacked. One of those outliers you just dream of. Well done JBN!




I'll probably kick myself but I took my profits on Friday. Fancied I saw drop in volume signalling the run was coming to an end. Mustn't grumble though - its been a nice ride...


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



J.B.Nimble said:


> I'll probably kick myself but I took my profits on Friday. Fancied I saw drop in volume signalling the run was coming to an end. Mustn't grumble though - its been a nice ride...



Nice move JBN! Just about the top. Lots of profit taking moving in, as you would expect. Nothing just goes verticle for ever. Problem now is, where is technical support on the way back down? Maybe a little around $1.00 from last Sep, but then it's back at 50c. Must stop and consolidate at some point, the Mo find is too good. I've been patiently waiting for an opportunity, it may be close. First resource estimate for Merlin is due in April which might provide further interest.

I know the initial find of the high grade zone was in Oct and Jan but you'd have to question the run up in March wouldn't you. I mean there was no ann between 14 Jan to 24 Mar, and look at the chart. Didn't move until mid March, just before the last ann really confirming the discovery. Maybe it just all took a while to sink in?


----------



## enigmatic (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

The grades here sound great my one question is how much at this grade..
I have been following another possibly Moly.. seems to have really low grades .25-.35 range but Your looking at over a 2million ton of Moly

assuming the Ferro-Molybdenum which is $19.25/Kg cause Im not sure if it is that or $7.9/lb Molybdenum Oxide

Thats 2billion kgs at $19.25 giving this other joint arround $38billion in Moly..
Or am i missing something


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



enigmatic said:


> The grades here sound great my one question is how much at this grade..



Yes, excellent point! I have looked at the cross sections on the cartoons that they've produced and it all looks pretty thin, but open. Really hard to tell the tonnage from what they have produced. The good grades are around the 200m mark which is ok. I mean, I could dig down to that! The trick with this deposit is that it's the highest grade Mo/Re deposit on the planet, by what we know. Just what that is worth as far as current market cap is a good question. In it's present stage, is it cheap, or expensive? What's the sentiment?


----------



## enigmatic (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

It depends how far off they are till production.. 

200m is reasonably deep isnt it the one I'm looking at is roughly 5-9m and 9-15m although has more Vanadium then Molybdenum just trying to compare as 200mil cap seems large if there not near production well in the current climate that is back in the bull i would of thought it was super cheap..


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



enigmatic said:


> It depends how far off they are till production..
> 
> 200m is reasonably deep isnt it the one I'm looking at is roughly 5-9m and 9-15m although has more Vanadium then Molybdenum just trying to compare as 200mil cap seems large if there not near production well in the current climate that is back in the bull i would of thought it was super cheap..



Not sure about the Vanadium up there, but they are claiming some big Cu and Au numbers as mentioned previously. Low grade by the look, except for that one gigantic 150m + 1.5% Cu equiv intersection mentioned a little back. 

Attention all seems to be on the Mo/Re zone which, on the surface of it, caused it to jump 50c to almost $2.00 in a few days... 

MC went out of whack at that point I think for being an explorer. Some sanity will prevail. Perhaps when the market gets an initial resource on this Mo find. Then, we all need to see the price of Cu, Mo and Re stabilise and have a strong outlook, instead of death and destruction as some are promulgating..


----------



## enigmatic (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

I assume when you Say Re are you talking about Rare Earth or something else
Little confused as usually REO is what i read about when talking about Rare Earth..


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



enigmatic said:


> I assume when you Say Re are you talking about Rare Earth or something else
> Little confused as usually REO is what i read about when talking about Rare Earth..



We might be talking about different companies, unless I have my chem elements mixed up. Re, is Rhenium as far as I know. The last element to be found on the periodic table. You add it to aircraft bits and pieces. Very rare. 

The grades found here are the highest ever discovered, (along with the Mo) but as you say, what tonnage? 

Initial resource is due very soon. It was quoted somewhere that it was due in 2-3 weeks from around the 25th of March, so it's very close! 

At the grade and depth, I think Ivanhoe will lend then some money to dig down to this deposit quick smart! 

Unless Mo/Re tank further!!!


----------



## enigmatic (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

yeah sorry my bad with the Re..

Unfortunely it looks like Re dropped a bucket load this last Qtr.. 
well keep an eye on this stock any how..


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



enigmatic said:


> yeah sorry my bad with the Re..
> 
> Unfortunely it looks like Re dropped a bucket load this last Qtr..
> well keep an eye on this stock any how..



 I'm not sure about Re but I have been watching Mo very closely due to my interest in KMN, which has been a disaster for me. Well, percentage terms anyway. They also have a Cu/Mo find which has a significant amount of Re included. Funny thing was they took months to get Re results back whereas IVA have managed to get results turned around within weeks. I wonder why?  And it's not just the GEC, I am sure!! IVA are on to something here. It will depend on the economics of course. How much is there, grade, depth, etc, and how much will it cost to pull out. As mentioned Mo has been decimated, what will be the economics of this? Take your bets!


----------



## J.B.Nimble (13 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



enigmatic said:


> The grades here sound great my one question is how much at this grade..
> I have been following another possibly Moly.. seems to have really low grades .25-.35 range but Your looking at over a 2million ton of Moly
> 
> assuming the Ferro-Molybdenum which is $19.25/Kg cause Im not sure if it is that or $7.9/lb Molybdenum Oxide
> ...



Ahh... I guess you are talking IRC. No doubt IRC has a very interesting prospect at Julia Creek but commercialisation is a long way off (imo). It would also be wrong to characterise JC as a moly project. It is basically a vanadium project with a moly co-product. I reckon it will get up one day but will be struggle in this market. (Vanadium is in serious bust mode at the moment) It all comes down to grade and that is what Merlin has in spades...   




kennas said:


> Nice move JBN! Just about the top. Lots of profit taking moving in, as you would expect. Nothing just goes verticle for ever. Problem now is, where is technical support on the way back down? Maybe a little around $1.00 from last Sep, but then it's back at 50c. Must stop and consolidate at some point, the Mo find is too good. I've been patiently waiting for an opportunity, it may be close. First resource estimate for Merlin is due in April which might provide further interest.
> 
> I know the initial find of the high grade zone was in Oct and Jan but you'd have to question the run up in March wouldn't you. I mean there was no ann between 14 Jan to 24 Mar, and look at the chart. Didn't move until mid March, just before the last ann really confirming the discovery. Maybe it just all took a while to sink in?



Yes, I'm looking for the consolidation too. I was a bit suspicious when the move up started. Friedlander was buying and that bit of extra buying pressure seemed to put a bit of tailwind behind the share price. At first I felt it was a bit of mark to market window dressing for Ivanhoe Mines (80% shareholder in IVA). When I saw the trading halt for the announcement it felt even more that way. The announcement really added little that we didn't already know from the end of last year but the market took the bait and off we went. I needed that one  

Its difficult to put a value on Merlin at this stage but I had a go after the initial announcement. I roughed out a tonnage based on the first announcment and felt the 5bill in ground value that was speculated about in the media was credible. I had a play at putting an NPV on it by picking out capex/opex on some similar scale/depth underground developments. If we were in production or near to it I could live with $4 at present Mo and Re prices assuming a very modest 500,000 T per year operation - any more than that and they could kill the Re market and Re makes up half the value as it currently stands. The 1.80ish that it ran to on this occasion was a pretty full value for now (312.5mill shares on issue here...) Of course if Mo starts to pick up again in the same way that Cu has started to recover we will get real interested. 

Thinking about the right point for a re-entry but my TA is lousy...


----------



## Sean K (21 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Initial resource out for Merlin.

The grade is incredible.


Merlin’s Identified Mineral Resource estimate Merlin is:

• 13 million tonnes at 0.8% molybdenum, and 14 g/t rhenium,
0.2% copper and 4.8 g/t silver.
The estimate of contained metal is:
• 110,000 tonnes (240 million pounds) of molybdenum;
• 180,000 kilograms (6 million ounces) of rhenium;
• 30,000 tonnes copper; and
• 2 million ounces of silver.

Mr Reeve added: “At current spot prices, Merlin is equivalent to a gold deposit containing 6 million ounces of gold at a grade of 14 grams per tonne, or a copper deposit containing 1.1 million tonnes of copper at a grade of 8.5% copper. It is unique in the sector.”


----------



## shag (21 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

i wonder what price you can put on a monopoly? well close to one.
it makes aus of strategical importance too geopolitically.
you can only assume more products will be developed in the future that need re too.
makes u wonder how much other material of value is sitting out in there.
i wonder if this annoucement will get traction mediawise too and push it.


----------



## gresim25 (21 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

well well well...what do we have here...

nice breakout on solid volume....

anybody concurs that this little baby will pop tomorrow?


----------



## J.B.Nimble (21 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



gresim25 said:


> well well well...what do we have here...
> 
> nice breakout on solid volume....
> 
> anybody concurs that this little baby will pop tomorrow?




You could be right. It hasn't faded as I had expected a couple of weeks back. Market cap of around 500mill seems pretty full for this stage of development but a lot of trading support for this now...


----------



## Scorez (21 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Greetings fellow IVA holders. Great news for IVA and always particularly nice to see a rally in a market generally getting smashed on the day.

Just wanted to say thanks to all those on ASF who share their insights into the interpretation of actual drilling reports from a hands on point of view or relative to other deposits etc.

Those in this thread know who they are - fortunately I wasn't scoffing cornies when I read the ann. ;-) - but to all others here also - thanks, it's really appreciated.

Good luck to all holders.
Cheers,

Scorez


----------



## gresim25 (21 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

read a nice article today about our little IVA today on Bloomberg....check it out


IVA article on Bloomberg

Greg


----------



## Sean K (22 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



J.B.Nimble said:


> You could be right. It hasn't faded as I had expected a couple of weeks back. Market cap of around 500mill seems pretty full for this stage of development but a lot of trading support for this now...



Good point about the mc, and it's why I didn't jump in a little earlier. 

But, what can this be worth to them? Maybe market cap deserves to be much higher. Hard to say really. This deposit is supposed to be pretty open as well.

The Ivanhoe boys are ramping this pretty hard, and maybe with justification.


Another article in th Oz, my bolded bit, which sounds interesting:

*Merlin's high-grade mine magic boosts Ivanhoe*
Sarah-Jane Tasker | April 22, 2009 
Article from:  The Australian 

ROBERT Friedland's Ivanhoe Australia is attracting global attention, with confirmation its Queensland asset is the world's highest-grade molybdenum-rhenium deposit.

The Merlin Project has been described as one of the most significant discoveries in Australia, sparking comparisons with BHP Billiton's massive Olympic Dam mine. 

"The Merlin resource estimate will provide Ivanhoe Australia with the potential to become the world's dominant and most reliable supplier of rhenium and position the company as a major molybdenum producer," chief executive Peter Reeve said. 

Shares in Ivanhoe, which listed on the Australian Securities Exchange in August, jumped 29.66 per cent to $1.88 following the announcement. 

Ivanhoe said the estimated 13 million tonne mineral resource had an in-ground metal value of about $6.4 billion, based on current spot metal prices. This equates to almost $500 per tonne of ore. 

"As the picture of this remarkable deposit has emerged through our ongoing exploration, we have likened it to some of the earlier, great mineral discoveries in Australia, such as Western Mining's discovery of the Kambalda nickel field," Mr Reeve said. 

"We believe the Merlin discovery will have that type of major corporate impact for our company." 

Ivanhoe, 80percent-owned by Canada-based Ivanhoe Mines, has tenements covering 2250sqkm in the Mount Isa-Cloncurry mineral district in Queensland, including copper and gold discoveries. 

Professor Murray Hitzman, the Fogarty Professor of Economic Geology at the Colorado School of Mines, who is overseeing an iron oxide-copper-gold (IOCG) research project at Cloncurry, said after a recent site visit that Merlin was a new type of molybdenum-rhenium deposit, with average grades an order of magnitude higher than the highest-grade existing molybdenum producers. 

Rhenium is used in super-strength aerospace alloys. Molybdenum is a component of stainless steel and other alloys. 

*Professor Hitzman said the geophysics suggested a possible continuation of the Merlin system to the north. 

"There is a major, untested magnetic anomaly at Flora East within and/or under the Mount Dore granite, 3km north of the northernmost drilling at Mount Dore-Merlin. This anomaly may well be the centre of a major IOCG system," he said. *

In Australia, Olympic Dam is the largest IOCG, which is described as a "holy grail" for geologists. 

At current spot prices, Merlin is equivalent to a gold deposit containing 6 million ounces of gold at a grade of 14 grams per tonne, or a copper deposit containing 1.1 million tonnes of copper at a grade of 8.5 per cent copper. 

"It is unique in the sector," Mr Reeve said. 

"I am getting all sorts of weird calls from geologists around the world saying they have never seen this in their life.


----------



## flyboy77 (22 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

It is a truly extraordinary discovery undoubtedly.

Whether that translates into immediate and rapid price appreciation from here.....?


----------



## shag (22 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

well it seems to be getting traction, thats all it needs to push it up in short term to me. i managed to get a small handful but wished i knew about it last year. like how much press does re get. i had to look it up on wikipaedia.
and from the report, my intial read l got the impression they may use different technology to produce/seperate the re other than some expensive flue gas system.
his point about the possible centre of the orebody is interesting too.
aus sitting on a huge lump of crucial metal which is extremely rare.
i guess know we wait, hope for a retracement later, and buy in before the next upgrade


----------



## J.B.Nimble (22 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Thanks Scorez. Welcome to the very small (but not exclusive) ASF IVA fan club. Time to share some more thoughts...

I was pleased with the announcement yesterday. It pretty much confirmed the numbers I worked up in early January. Around 500 AUD/t of ore, 50/50 split of value between Mo and Re, and insitu value of 4.5bill USD. I was within about 15% with my estimates so I feel pretty happy with that effort. Great to see the charts that confirm their grades as being in world of their own.

At the same time I was playing with estimating resource size I tried to get a feel for the type of development they might undertake. I think the governing factor will be the Re. It is a niche product and although demand is growing they wouldn't want to kill the market. Current market is about 45 T/yr with estimates of demand up to 60 T/yr. A 500,000 T/yr mine would put 7T of additional Re in to the market. I'm guessing they wouldn't want to go too much beyond that for fear of killing the Re price.

So I've used 500,000 T/yr underground operation as basis for some NPV numbers. Ore containing 4000 T/yr Mo, 7 T/yr Re, 1000T/yr Cu and 75,000 oz Ag with a 95% recovery and current spot prices would give revenue of around 135mill USD (192mill AUD). 

For capex and opex I have used mine costs from WSA's Digger South project as a reasonable analog. I've estimated capex at 55 mill (33 mill for mine and infrastructure and the balance is a pluck for the processing plant). Opex - I'll take a stab at 100 AUD/T of ore or 50 mill/yr . Mining costs alone in the Diggers South PFS are estimated at 95 AUD/T but we have had the fuel price reduction since then. Crunching those numbers, as flawed as they may be, with an 8% discount rate, a 20+ year mine life, and after tax, gives an NPV of around 850 mill AUD or around 2.66 of NPV per share for the Merlin project. I think I am realistic in the size of operation, I have probably erred on the optimistic with these capex given the polymetallic nature, and I'm almost certainly a bit optimistic on opex. On the flip side this is highly sensitive to Mo price which we would hope will go back up in a couple of years or so. 

Anway with a close of 2.25, methinks the current sp is looking very full now - starting to reflect bigger than Texas hopes for the other targets they mention in the report or perhaps a rapid return to 80 USD/kg Mo. In any event as much as I love this I 'm loath to jump back in at this price.


----------



## Sean K (23 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



J.B.Nimble said:


> Anway with a close of 2.25, methinks the current sp is looking very full now - starting to reflect bigger than Texas hopes for the other targets they mention in the report or perhaps a rapid return to 80 USD/kg Mo. In any event as much as I love this I 'm loath to jump back in at this price.



It's very hard at these levels to invest with confidence due to the sharp appreciation. They are still an explorer with quite some way to go before they start turning a profit. And general equity markets have the potential to send everyone running for the door at the drop of a hat. This is in fact what I am waiting for to get back into some quality stocks with long term potential, such as this. Pretty ordinary bar/candle on yesterdays action. Every chance that that gap will be filled imo.


----------



## Sean K (25 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

I suppose you could say that gap was filled but looks week. Bouncing off intraday low is a positive. Maybe that area is a bit of support now, but it's flimsy. More down around the 1.50 mark really. Waiting for more consolidation before making a decision here. 

Looks like they will extend Merlin quite significantly. Perhaps further high grade results will provide further support, or even send it off again? 

Lots of news still to come. Updated resource in May I think. 

From the resource ann:


The mineralised zone starts at a depth of 100 metres and extends down-dip for more than 400 metres, with an average width of approximately 25 metres. The currently identified strike length is 900 metres; however, it remains open to the north along strike and down-dip. In the southern part of the orebody, the thick zone of high-grade IVA0009MR - Merlin Resource mineralisation in MDQ0132 (50m @ 1.6% Mo and 24 g/t Re) has yet to be closed off along strike.

A total of 100 holes now has been drilled at the Merlin Deposit, with assay results returned for 87 of the holes. Results from only 60 holes have been used to calculate the initial Mineral Resource estimate. (Table 3 lists the drillholes for which assays have been returned but not utilised in the resource estimate.) 

Step-out drilling to the north has continued on 100-metre advances and recent drilling in hole MDQ0220, in the far northeast portion of Merlin, intersected almost 30 metres of visually high-grade molybdenite mineralisation. This is the further-most hole drilled to the northeast of Merlin.


----------



## Sean K (28 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Looks to be holding that top support line and forming a new one around the $2.00 mark. Looks prospective for a new base but a little time to go maybe. Not many shares available to trade so maybe it's a good sign. Still looks toppy for the stage of development, depending on what else they pull up in this deposit. Hope I don't look back and see ODII unearthed while I sat on my hands.


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 April 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



kennas said:


> Looks to be holding that top support line and forming a new one around the $2.00 mark. Looks prospective for a new base but a little time to go maybe. Not many shares available to trade so maybe it's a good sign. Still looks toppy for the stage of development, depending on what else they pull up in this deposit. Hope I don't look back and see ODII unearthed while I sat on my hands.




Should have got in earlier on this one too. 

Interesting that the Canadian parent also has a good JV with Rio
in the Oyu Tolgoi copper-gold project in the South Gobi.


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

$2.00 finally broke and she's taking a decent rest, and capitulating a bit with the market weakness.

Watching this one closely for a longer term proposition. There is no doubt about the fundamental potential of this, but at what price is it a good entry now? And where will it go? Much depends on the POM, but even if we go WW market wise for the next few years, and POM stays supressed during this depression, there will be another bull in commods once we all recover. (I assume)

Still waiting for a resource upgrade at Merlin which should have come through I thought.


----------



## Sean K (3 August 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Quite bullish presentation out from the DandD pissup in Red Light City today. 

One of the slides showing the grades of the Merlin deposit Mo and Re compared to other major deposit really is mind blowing, though we've seen that before.

A resource update due, as posted last time, and by the diagrams it looks like it should add another 40% maybe. Just a guess by the dimensions presented. 

Market cap around $600m I think. Is that OK at this stage for this type of discovery?

I read somewhere in an ann that they thought this _could_ be just part of a much wider system. Maybe just a ramp on their behalf. 

Happened to get some regular media time though:


*Ivanhoe talks up Cloncurry discoveries*
Rebecca Le May
August 3, 2009 - 3:39PM 

Ivanhoe Australia Ltd says its rhenium and molybdenum-rich ground holdings at Cloncurry in Queensland contain enough resources to underpin its base metal mining goals.

Chief executive and managing director Peter Reeve presented the upbeat assessment at the Diggers and Dealers mining conference on Monday on his own, after the company's chairman and billionaire mining magnate Robert Friedland pulled out of the event at the last minute.

Mr Reeve said Ivanhoe Australia, which made its debut on the local bourse in 2008 Diggers, had made substantial progress defining iron oxide, copper, gold and uranium mineralisation at its Cloncurry tenements.

It also discovered a huge molybdenum and rhenium deposit named Merlin that the company said in April could be worth more than $6 billion.


----------



## shag (4 August 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

i gave the ramps on a larger body credence, i presume they suspect its where it all came from, ie the molten area way down below where its been piped up from. plus a nice show of a large anomally of metals.
they suggested this larger body last time too.


----------



## Sean K (26 August 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Quite mind boggling grades of Mo and Re being produced here. Highest grade deposit in the world. I'm not sure what the minimum price for Mo and Re would be for this to be a mine, but wouldn't be too demanding you'd think.

I was expecting a resource upgrade by now with the other 1/3 ish of the resource outline been added. Slow for some reason. 



> *High Grade Drilling Results on Merlin Project.*
> 
> Near-Surface Zone of Almost Pure Molybdenite Intersected.
> 
> ...




How about some of these intersections:

MDQ0252 - 29 m @ 1.10% Mo, 10.1 g/t Re from 385 metres
MDQ0252 - 15 m @ 1.58% Mo, 24.4 g/t Re from 457 metres
MDQ0252 - 18 m @ 0.39% Mo, 7.26 g/t Re from 491 metres
MDQ0264 - 0.6 m @ 6.9% Mo, 46.4 g/t Re from 90.85 metres
MDQ0264 - 0.9 m @ 46.4% Mo, 446 g/t Re from 91.45 metres
MDQ0264 - 0.5 m @ 22.2% Mo, 248 g/t Re from 94.05 metres

God knows what 46% Mo is in Au equivalent terms. Must be well over 200 g/t at a guess.


----------



## swm79 (26 August 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

i could be wrong but its about $1.35 an ounce.... $47 (approx) per tonne

great grades though - 46% at 90 odd metres, what did they do trip over it?


----------



## J.B.Nimble (26 August 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



kennas said:


> Quite mind boggling grades of Mo and Re being produced here. Highest grade deposit in the world. I'm not sure what the minimum price for Mo and Re would be for this to be a mine, but wouldn't be too demanding you'd think.
> 
> I was expecting a resource upgrade by now with the other 1/3 ish of the resource outline been added. Slow for some reason.
> 
> ...




It certainly is an extraordinary deposit. When you consider projects like MOL's Spinifex Ridge are considered respectable at 0.05% Mo and grades of 0.2% are often considered "exciting", the grades found here are in a league of their own. Your Au equivalent question is an eye popper - at 18 USD/lb you are looking at over 18,000 USD/t of ore and at 950/oz Au this runs out at just shy of 600g/t. Stunning...


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 September 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

What a Jumping Jack Flash this stock is turning out to be. Who needs to look at any other moly producer in OZ? 

These guys are smokin atm!

$2.85 a share

Is this a breakout?


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 September 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

The Squeeze play is on!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Euci0_BBmNE

Reminds with of that ol'blue eyes tune!


----------



## Sean K (7 September 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

25 March:



kennas said:


> Nice break up a few days ago.




That was a bit of an understatement.

And I personally underestimated the signifiance of this find, even though I've been salivating about it in the thread for the past 6 months.

Incredible.

One of those outliers you dream of.


----------



## Zird (10 October 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

From its initial listing on ASX @ $2 it dropped to low of approx 15c in Nov 08. From Jan 09 to Oct 09  it skyrocketted to $3.60.  Somebody said this is a  1000% increase. I think I am going away to cry when I consider my investment in IVA.  - 1000 x $0 = $0.

Anybody buy in at 15c and how many shares purchased?

Cannot find any brokers reports on it but can somebody with the wherewithall calculate a guess on future SP.


----------



## gamefisherman (30 November 2009)

*why did IVA go nuts today?*

Hi there

Any comments on perhaps why IVA had huge a volume traded today, the sp up 50c and even large overseas trades after market close today would be much appreciated........

I cant understand it? What did I miss on the charts?

Cheers


----------



## skyQuake (30 November 2009)

*Re: why did IVA go nuts today?*



gamefisherman said:


> Hi there
> 
> Any comments on perhaps why IVA had huge a volume traded today, the sp up 50c and even large overseas trades after market close today would be much appreciated........
> 
> ...




MSCI indices rebalancing. Theres a fair bit of material to read up on that. Also maybe cause everything else ran so hard today.


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 December 2009)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Been watching these guys like a hawk for months.
Really tightly held and so they should. No significant dips from the market despite the wild gyrations.  

Rhenium 

DYOR


----------



## So_Cynical (12 January 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Wish i had found out about Ivanhoe 20 months ago instead of 20 minutes ago, lol i thought i had stumbled upon a little gem then i find out every body knew but me. 

Anyway well done to those that got on early...Rhenium wow


----------



## gamefisherman (13 January 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

dont worry about iva, they still have waaaaaaay more in the tank but it would be long..............

have a loooooooooong look at erm at see if u like them.............fully funded by IVA and currently working systemitcally through 22 Tier 1 potential strikes.............early results are hugely encouraging and with top management and technology there is no doubt in my mind they will deliver in spades...........like anything though.......do your own homework and this is just my opinion..........read through all of their announcements, they just released their quartertly shareholders newsletter.............and listen to Rob on the boardroomradio brodcasts that he appeared on during the year.............a no brainer imo but again a long...............

best wishes and next, there is a trade everyday.......


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



gamefisherman said:


> dont worry about iva, they still have waaaaaaay more in the tank but it would be long..............
> 
> have a loooooooooong look at erm at see if u like them.............fully funded by IVA and currently working systemitcally through 22 Tier 1 potential strikes.............early results are hugely encouraging and with top management and technology there is no doubt in my mind they will deliver in spades...........like anything though.......do your own homework and this is just my opinion..........read through all of their announcements, they just released their quartertly shareholders newsletter.............and listen to Rob on the boardroomradio brodcasts that he appeared on during the year.............a no brainer imo but again a long...............
> 
> best wishes and next, there is a trade everyday.......



A 'no brainer'. LOL.  Has some significant land holdings and a couple of narrow intersections at an excellent grade, but hardly a 'no brainer' at this stage of the game. You'll have to ramp it more cunningly than that to make people have a looooooong look. Good luck.


----------



## gamefisherman (13 January 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



kennas said:


> A 'no brainer'. LOL.  Has some significant land holdings and a couple of narrow intersections at an excellent grade, but hardly a 'no brainer' at this stage of the game. You'll have to ramp it more cunningly than that to make people have a looooooong look. Good luck.




Kennas, in NO  WAY  WAS IT A "RAMP" NOT MY STYLE not even close and wouldnt even think to do it........was disappointed with your response and words........ you know its very easy to have a crack but a little harder to find something good to say............an apology would be nice but by the tone of your post I wouldnt expect that from you............


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 May 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Found this interesting article on rare metals 

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/content/view/35995/

Sandlow went on to describe that it would take 120 tons of copper to produce only 30 grams of rhenium, a very valuable metal used in the production of “superalloys” which can function under very high stress and are used in the world’s most energy-efficient gas turbines. 

I suppose Rhenium production is what they have in mind at Oyu Tolgoi 

But anyway did I mention you guys were good. 

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...project-pd20100525-5S2ZQ?opendocument&src=rss


----------



## Miner (6 July 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

IVA followers

Could you please give some heads up why IVA dipped today considering the market went up after RBA announcement to keep the rate same and Rio announcement on 30 June 2010 
as follows?

Surprisingly this media announcement (unless overlooked by me) was not posted in ASX by IVA either. I thought the ownership of IVA by more than 22 % would be considered a substantial holding .

The share market also discounted this news. 

Dunno 

Disclaimer : Do hold a small parcel 




   " _** Rio Tinto to exercise the Series A warrants in Ivanhoe Mines

30 June 2010*
Rio Tinto to exercise the Series A warrants in Ivanhoe Mines

Rio Tinto confirmed today that it has given notice to Ivanhoe Mines Ltd (Ivanhoe) that it is exercising all of its *Series A warrants which will increase Rio Tinto's ownership of Ivanhoe shares by 7.3 per cent to 29.6 per cent *and provide sufficient funds to Ivanhoe to continue the development of the Oyu Tolgoi copper and gold complex as currently scheduled.  The Series A warrants entitle Rio Tinto to acquire 46,026,522 shares at a subscription price of US$8.54 per share, for total consideration of approximately US$393 million. 

Andrew Harding, chief executive, Copper, Rio Tinto said "Exercising the warrants early ensures Ivanhoe has sufficient funds to meet the current Oyu Tolgoi development schedule. Our further investment in Ivanhoe Mines underlines our confidence in the quality of the world class Oyu Tolgoi deposit and its priority in our project portfolio."

Rio Tinto and Ivanhoe are development partners for the Oyu Tolgoi project. Production is expected to commence in 2013, with a five year ramp up to full production. After the completion of the exercise of the Series A warrants, Rio Tinto will own 144.66 million shares of Ivanhoe. If Rio Tinto were to exercise all of its remaining share purchase warrants and convert its US$350 million loan into shares it would own approximately 267.8 million shares of Ivanhoe representing an interest in Ivanhoe of around 44 per cent.

Pursuant to certain existing contractual arrangements between Rio Tinto and Ivanhoe, *Rio Tinto has the right at any time to exercise its remaining share purchase warrants and/or convert its convertible loan into shares of Ivanhoe. *Rio Tinto also has, among other things, the right to acquire additional securities so as to maintain its proportional equity interest in Ivanhoe, and the right to acquire additional Ivanhoe securities in certain other circumstances and subject to certain limits.

Depending upon its assessment of Ivanhoe's business, prospects and financial condition, the market for Ivanhoe's securities, general economic and tax conditions,* and other factors, Rio Tinto will consider availing itself of its rights to acquire additional securities of Ivanhoe.*

xxxxxx

Media Relations, Australia
David Luff
Office: +61 (0) 3 9283 3620
Mobile: +61 (0) 419 850 205 "_


----------



## Sean K (6 July 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Miner, are we talking about Ivanhoe Mines or Ivanhoe Australia?

I think Rio are buying into Ivanhoe Mines in Canada, which subsequently owns like 40% or something of Ivanhoe Australia.

Maybe I have it wrong, just going from old drunken memory.

Certainly interesting moves by RIO that will have big impact on Ivanhoe Austraia whatever the case.

Doesm't some big wig own a huge piece of Ivanhoe? Must need his blessing to take it over.


----------



## Miner (7 July 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



kennas said:


> Miner, are we talking about Ivanhoe Mines or Ivanhoe Australia?
> 
> I think Rio are buying into Ivanhoe Mines in Canada, which subsequently owns like 40% or something of Ivanhoe Australia.
> 
> ...





Thanks Kennas for the query.

Yes it was Ivanhoe Mines - Canada who owns 81% of Ivanhoe Australia.
I was thinking the Rio News will have a significant effect on Ivanhoe Australia as well considering Rio is traded in Australia . 
Probably there is a legal loophole for IVA not to publish such news in ASX.
Any way thanks a lot for asking the question and allowing me to clarify.


Extract from Ivanhoe Mines website

_Ivanhoe Mines Ltd. (IVN:TSX,NYSE,NASDAQ) is focused on the development of its discoveries in the Asia Pacific region. Core assets are Ivanhoe's 66% interest in the world-scale Oyu Tolgoi copper and gold mine development project in southern Mongolia; its 57% interest in Mongolian coal miner SouthGobi Resources (SGQ:TSX,1878:HK); *its 81% interest in Ivanhoe Australia (IVA:ASX),* with copper-gold and molybdenum-rhenium development projects; and its 50% interest in Altynalmas Gold Ltd., which is developing the Kyzyl Gold Project in Kazakhstan._


----------



## Miner (8 July 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Additional Information Received from IVA through email on 8th July. Darren was absolutely right. See attached. I am now wondering what made Rio to announce such a belated information on 30 June 2010  :

_

xxx



Thanks for your email and support for Ivanhoe Australia.



On 24 March 2010 we did inform the market of RIO’s indirect interest in Ivanhoe Australia.



I would expect RIO to inform the market of any IVA interest change before we would consider highlighting to the market.



Regards

Darren

_


|Finance Manager & Company Secretary|Ivanhoe Australia Ltd| 

|Tel:+61 3 90908803 Ext 8803|Fax:+61 3 90908899|


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 July 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

I wonder if the 10% jump last Friday had anything to do with Chinalco's desire to buy into Ivanhoe's Canadian parent??? utthedoor: 

*Winnipeg Free Press*
*Chinese aluminum company seeking stake in Ivanhoe or its Mongolian mine*
Ross Marowits, The Canadian Press
7/07/2010 

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/bu...ke-in-ivanhoe-or-mongolian-mine-97954509.html

MONTREAL - Rio Tinto says it is in talks with a Chinese aluminum company about buying a minority equity stake in Ivanhoe Mines Ltd., or a direct interest in Ivanhoe's signature copper-gold project in Mongolia.

In a filing Wednesday with U.S. regulators, the London-based global mining giant said it continues to talk with the Aluminum Corporation of China (Chinalco) ”” a large Rio Tinto shareholder ”” about its ownership interests.

"If any arrangement is agreed, it may be a bipartite or tripartite arrangement with (Ivanhoe) and/or Rio Tinto," it said.

Any such arrangement may require approval from Ivanhoe, Rio Tinto and the Mongolian government.

Rio last year walked away from Chinalco's desire to invest US$19.5 billion in the company after shareholders balked at the infusion designed to reduce Rio's debt.

The company said it has also had discussions about the Mongolian project with "numerous parties," including the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and the World Bank's International Finance Corporation.

Ivanhoe is working with both organizations to evaluate a major financing package for construction of the planned $4.6-billion Oyu Tolgoi mining complex.

"Rio Tinto intends to continue its discussions," it stated.

Rio Tinto (NYSE:RTP) has called the Mongolia project the world's largest untapped copper and gold resource. It announced last week that it was increasing its stake in Ivanhoe Mines Ltd. (TSX:IVN) by 7.3 per cent to almost 30 per cent as Ivanhoe continues to develop the Oyu Tolgoi project.

It will increase its stake by exercising all of its series A warrants, which entitle it to acquire just over 46 million Ivanhoe shares at US$8.54 per share, for total consideration of approximately US$393 million.

Rio Tinto said it is also continuing to talk with Ivanhoe about the potential conversion of the equity stake in Ivanhoe of a subsidiary, Rio Tinto International Holdings Ltd., into a direct ownership interest in the Mongolian project.

Rio Tinto and Ivanhoe are development partners for the Oyu Tolgoi project. Production is expected to commence in 2013, with a five-year ramp up to full production.

Ivanhoe declined to comment on Rio Tinto's filing or its discussions.


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 July 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

*Rio, Ivanhoe Relationship Sours*

WSJ
JULY 14, 2010, 7:46 A.M. ET

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703792704575366621340716524.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

By DAVID FICKLING

SYDNEY””The close relationship between global miner Rio Tinto Ltd. and Canadian company Ivanhoe Mines Ltd. appears to be unraveling just as their biggest joint project starts moving toward production.

At the center of the dispute lies a slow-motion tug-of-war over control of Mongolia's Oyu Tolgoi mine, the world's largest undeveloped deposit of copper and gold, due to start production in 2013.


----------



## Miner (10 August 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

This is a day for IVA.
Trading Halt

Excellent Discovery
Equity Raise at $2.88 (could be seen there was a systematic price jack up only few months ago I bought this at $2.6  and now it is at about $3.2. With low volume who knows the jacking was not done for raising equity at a hepty price) with an option (issue price of option is not high though) 
I think on coming Wednesday the share will be traded on ex rights (since the record date is
on Thursday PM). 

time will tell and surely I will sell my shares on Wednesday if the price is ex rights - who will provide me the money to buy rights otherwise ?

DYOR


----------



## MickyRat (27 August 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Ivanhoe is buying the Barrick's mill & mine at Cloncurry for $18 million (plus $28m clean up guarantee), expediating their production time line. Has anyone an idea of the current production from this acquisition? However, there appears 2 b that bump up in price which coincided with the capital raising, it arrested a strong downtrend, the 20% drop since 12/8 (lowest close & highest volume 4 12 months) could mean this has now resumed & may continue for another 10%. All the talk in the rights issue proepectus seemed 2abt Molybdenum & Rhenium, what happened 2 the copper & gold. What about a take over of CuDeco, which is also at Cloncurry, if it becomes cheap enough at sub $1? Would make this a large mine & they have the financial backing if it becomes available.

Not a financial advicer, just a accumulator of interesting information


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 November 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

IVA to list on the Toronto Exchange tomorrow. 

Should be interesting to see how that market rates Mt.Elliott and Merlin in the near future.

Here's an interesting article I have come across today.

*Chile's Molymet sees rhenium output cut on fall in grade content*

http://www.platts.com/RSSFeedDetailedNews/RSSFeed/Metals/6589901

Santiago (Platts)--10Nov2010/523 pm EST/2223 GMT

Chile's Molymet, the world's largest producer of Rhenium, said Wednesday its ability to produce the metal is likely to be limited in the coming years on lower rhenium content in concentrates.


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 November 2010)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

Increase in volume today after the Barnes Shaft announcement. Great grades of Cu.


----------



## Miner (3 October 2011)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

I visited IVA thread after about a year.
I am astonished readers have banished this thread since Nov 2010. Now Market has been whipping it continuously. ASX issued a please explain for a downward trend for 95 cents price from $1.52 - company said nothing. Today 2nd Oct it dived further.
I am confused as only recently Rio enhanced its holding to 49%. Either Rio is stupid not to know why it enhanced at a higher price (not first time) or the market is underestimating the value of IVA.
Personally looking into ore body, recent discover and plan of the company (even they are fighting with Rio) it is an excellent stock.

I do hold it and watching how far it can go down for reentry averaging my price

Any comments will be much appreciated


----------



## danbradster (3 October 2011)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*

RIO has a stake in IVA global, not IVA Australia.  IVA is not in Mongolia, but they are a buy to me...

Are you a holder of IVA Australia or IVA global?



Miner said:


> I visited IVA thread after about a year.
> I am astonished readers have banished this thread since Nov 2010. Now Market has been whipping it continuously. ASX issued a please explain for a downward trend for 95 cents price from $1.52 - company said nothing. Today 2nd Oct it dived further.
> I am confused as only recently Rio enhanced its holding to 49%. Either Rio is stupid not to know why it enhanced at a higher price (not first time) or the market is underestimating the value of IVA.
> Personally looking into ore body, recent discover and plan of the company (even they are fighting with Rio) it is an excellent stock.
> ...


----------



## mshepherd (17 October 2011)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



danbradster said:


> RIO has a stake in IVA global, not IVA Australia.  IVA is not in Mongolia, but they are a buy to me...
> 
> Are you a holder of IVA Australia or IVA global?




Ivanhoe Australia seems to be 70% ownership by Ivanhoe Global. 
(Ivanhoe Mines Ltd. 9.99%, Ivanhoe Australia 9.99%, Ivanhoe Cloncury 9.99%, Ivanhoe OT Mines Ltd. 9.99%, Ivanhoe Mines Delaware Ltd. 9.99%, Ivanhoe Reserve hodlings 9.99%, Other Ivanhoe wholly owned subsidiaries 9.99%)
 and another 10% directly owned by Rio. 

Rio increasing interest in Ivanhoe Global indirectly increases holding in IVA Australia?


----------



## danbradster (17 October 2011)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



mshepherd said:


> Ivanhoe Australia seems to be 70% ownership by Ivanhoe Global.
> (Ivanhoe Mines Ltd. 9.99%, Ivanhoe Australia 9.99%, Ivanhoe Cloncury 9.99%, Ivanhoe OT Mines Ltd. 9.99%, Ivanhoe Mines Delaware Ltd. 9.99%, Ivanhoe Reserve hodlings 9.99%, Other Ivanhoe wholly owned subsidiaries 9.99%)
> and another 10% directly owned by Rio.
> 
> Rio increasing interest in Ivanhoe Global indirectly increases holding in IVA Australia?




Yes, they increased their indirect interest by upping their stake in Ivanhoe global.  Their intention though is to gain more control over Oyu Tolgoi though, so I have no idea what their opinion of Ivanhoe Australia is.

I am eagerly waiting for the quarters to pass to hopefully see some positive progress in Australia (earnings).


----------



## pavilion103 (6 June 2013)

Price moving this morning.

Currently in it and have it for the stock tipping comp at 10c


----------



## pavilion103 (7 June 2013)

Up again. Currently 19c

Interesting to see how it reacts with some potential resistance ahead!


----------



## mr. jeff (12 June 2013)

*Re: IVA - Ivanhoe Australia*



pavilion103 said:


> Up again. Currently 19c
> 
> Interesting to see how it reacts with some potential resistance ahead!




When I checked the competition this month I saw that IVA was looking good. 
When I checked the chart it was a no brainer with that large volume coming in.
Got in and out over 3 days from 0.11 up to 0.165 - that big move up was a good enough excuse to exit and take profit.
Now watching for what happens today - looking for low volume small down day indicating little selling. 
If that occurs and tonight's US market is up then the move may resume from a revisit of around that 15c mark that is presumably now support.

Thanks Pav for tipping it - I don't have the ability to run scans anymore and these set ups are hard to find without.
Cheers.


----------



## System (15 June 2013)

On June 17th, 2013, Ivanhoe Australia Limited changed its name to Inova Resources Limited.


----------



## System (28 November 2013)

On November 27th, 2013, Inova Resources (IVA) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition by Shanxi Donghui Coal Coking & Chemicals Group Co., Ltd.


----------

